# How to induce dp symptoms



## Guest (Jan 23, 2006)

http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread189955/pg1
people are crazy


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

You know, those people do this voluntarily and we (the people who write here) cannot control it. I personally think that's a big difference. If I am stressed (to pick something) and I meditate or get into a trance, I do that myself and I can stop it myself. I have complete power. We on this board however, cannot do that. DP/DR is there all the time or it comes and goes as it pleases. Our on/off switch is broken.


----------



## becky (Jan 19, 2006)

I completely agree Luka... I think thats what so many people who have never suffered from a mental illness before dont understand: we cant CONTROL things in our mind how we use to. Like you said: our on/off switch is broken I just hope there is something out there that can fix it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

brain transplant


----------



## Methusala (Dec 22, 2005)

I think some people who smoke marijuana may also be purposely seeking a temporary state of DP. People lying on a couch 'stoned' sure look out of it. The few times I tried marijuana, I remember some DP like aspects. Such as feeling disconected disconected from over-all body feelings but some more localized feelings being intensified. This awareness change from general to disconnected and narrow reminds me of dp and ocd, which to me also seem connected. There also many people who space out to video games and the movies, which seems similar to DP/DR. These people wouldn't say 'I'm trying to be DP', they might say 'I like to lose myself in video games or movies.'

M


----------

